# Cycling and Pain from Blood Clot in leg. ( Originally: Lower back pain)



## FlyingCyclist (4 Feb 2018)

I've had back ache for 2 weeks now (not from cycling).
A week last Friday I saw physio.
Last week pain moved from my thigh joint to one spot at the top of my leg near my groin.

Absolutely kills when I get up, and I cannot stand straight. Sitting helps.
As the day goes by it eases off, but not by much.

I tried back pedalling on Friday and it didn't hurt. Would it be ok for me to cycle short distances?


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Feb 2018)

DavidS said:


> I've had back ache for 2 weeks now (not from cycling).
> A week last Friday I saw physio.
> Last week pain moved from my thigh joint to one spot at the top of my leg near my groin.
> 
> ...


Only a qualified medical practitioner can answer that. But if they agree, and you set the bike up to minimise the strain on the Sciatic nerve, I can’t see why not.


----------



## Slick (4 Feb 2018)

DavidS said:


> I've had back ache for 2 weeks now (not from cycling).
> A week last Friday I saw physio.
> Last week pain moved from my thigh joint to one spot at the top of my leg near my groin.
> 
> ...


Obviously everyone is different and I've had back problems for a number of years due to lots 9f heavy work, but now most of my back pain comes from my legs. More specifically calfes, which in turn pulls your whole body down on one side. See a doc, but for me, the pain killers they dish out were useless, but a chiropractor would always help ease the pain. Not everyone's cup of tea, but works for me every time.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (4 Feb 2018)

Slick said:


> Obviously everyone is different and I've had back problems for a number of years due to lots 9f heavy work, but now most of my back pain comes from my legs. More specifically calfes, which in turn pulls your whole body down on one side. See a doc, but for me, the pain killers they dish out were useless, but a chiropractor would always help ease the pain. Not everyone's cup of tea, but works for me every time.



I was given some Naproxen with some anti-gastro tabs. Let's just say I had to stop them both only 1.5 days as my stomach didn't agree with them.
I'm taking co-codamol, but they're useless for the pain I'm experiencing.


----------



## Slick (4 Feb 2018)

DavidS said:


> I was given some Naproxen with some anti-gastro tabs. Let's just say I had to stop them both only 1.5 days as my stomach didn't agree with them.
> I'm taking co-codamol, but they're useless for the pain I'm experiencing.


I'm not sure why exactly, but none of these tablets ever helped me. My BIL is American, and once gave me some kind of muscle relaxant, which worked a treat. Not everyone agrees with me, but if I was you, I would find a good chiropractor.


----------



## vickster (4 Feb 2018)

Go back to the Physio for diagnosis and advice before doing anything


----------



## hoopdriver (5 Feb 2018)

As above. I have had some quite severe back problems in the past, specifically a badly ruptured disc that required emergency surgery. I came back from that, and cycle long distances regularly now, pain free. Good advice from a physio and a dedicated application to a rehab/stretching regime was crucial though. See a physio before things get to the surgery stage and follow their advice.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (5 Feb 2018)

Thank you for the comments.

Figured out that I dare not go out on my bike at this present time.​
First time I've suffered from back pain. It actually started when I had flu and one evening I was that 'out of it' that I went to the loo and thought I was going to throw up, so I kneeled beside the toilet, but nothing came out. I closed my eyes for a couple of seconds and when I opened them I was on the floor. Same thing happened when I sat on the edge of the bath, next thing I knew I was in the bath! Took me a while to get out!!
I didn't feel any pain, other than I walked quickly to my bed and plonked down sweating and I had a rather high temperature!

Next day I rang work and told them that I wouldn't be in, a few hours later I had a phone call to say that I was sacked from being off with flu! So wasn't happy about that.

Anyway. That day I felt that the bottom of my spine wasn't right but couldn't quite pinpoint where the dull ache was coming from. I had physio the week after.
She gave me 2 exercises to do each day.

In the weekend the pain moved to one spot at the top of my leg near my groin. Now it's moved all over my upper leg. I can hardly walk, nor can I stand up straight, when I get up in the morning. Doing the exercises have become difficult. Dad says I should go for a short walk every day, but he doesn't understand that I can hardly walk. I DO know that sitting on my pc doesn't help whatsoever but I still do it anyway.

Since Friday, I've felt weak at 8pm, so been going to bed at that time. I can't sleep on my right side, so have to sleep on my bad side (left leg) and I'm sure it doesn't do it any good. Only thing is that I always change sides when I'm asleep.
Laying down on the bed is difficult and I have to put my leg up first so that it gets used to it. After I get up in the morning, I sit down to go downstairs and then I sit in the living room for a while before I think about having any breakfast.

Yes I need to go back to the docs because I'm in agony and I need to think about changing from being on jobseeker's allowance to moving onto employment support allowance. (Lucky for me, my next appointment at the job center is in Thursday and in the morning at 9:30am. God Help Me. Oh and I have a flat tyre, so have to pump that da*n thing up first)

Rant over.


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2018)

Go see the doctor asap. Don't cycle so no need to worry about the tyre


----------



## User6179 (6 Feb 2018)

DavidS said:


> Thank you for the comments.
> 
> Figured out that I dare not go out on my bike at this present time.​
> First time I've suffered from back pain. It actually started when I had flu and one evening I was that 'out of it' that I went to the loo and thought I was going to throw up, so I kneeled beside the toilet, but nothing came out. I closed my eyes for a couple of seconds and when I opened them I was on the floor. Same thing happened when I sat on the edge of the bath, next thing I knew I was in the bath! Took me a while to get out!!
> ...




You could Google this and see if it applies to you "pelvic tilt sacroiliac pain"

What are the symptoms of sacroiliac joint dysfunction?
*Chief Complaints:*

Lower back pain (below L5)
Sensation of lower extremity: pain, numbness, tingling, weakness.
Pelvis / buttock pain.
Hip / groin pain.
Feeling of leg instability (buckling, giving way)
Disturbed sleep patterns due to pain.
Disturbed sitting patterns (unable to sit for long periods, sitting on one side)


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2018)

Eddy said:


> You could Google this and see if it applies to you "pelvic tilt sacroiliac pain"
> 
> What are the symptoms of sacroiliac joint dysfunction?
> *Chief Complaints:*
> ...


and then see a medical professional

I get left sided SIJ pain and have never had the level of pain the OP describes?

That could also be a slipped disc or a myriad other things which is also why seeing someone is sensible and not just relying on Dr Google or a bunch of cyclists


----------



## User6179 (6 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> and then see a medical professional
> 
> I get left sided SIJ pain and have never had the level of pain the OP describes?
> 
> Sciatic pain can be caused by pelvic tilt.


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2018)

@Eddy ?


----------



## User6179 (6 Feb 2018)

User3094 said:


> I had exactly this a few years ago with exactly the symptoms the OP is describing.
> 
> Took me ages to go to the physio, didn't quite believe in them, thought it was just quackery. How wrong was I. She was brilliant, gave me a load of exercises, changed my driving position and all sorts of advice. No pain since.




Sitting at my PC after cycling is what I think caused my problems, the chair had no real back support and I was sitting hunched on my left side, stretching with my back supported and a new chair with good back support sorted me out.


----------



## User6179 (6 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> @Eddy ?



Half my last post to you disappeared for some reason.

Pelvic tilt causes Sacroiliac pain but it can also causes Sciatica pain, I had the mild dull ache of sacroiliac pain like yourself but occasionally would get Sciatic pain when moving especially first thing in the morning when getting out of bed.


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2018)

I’ve only had sciatica when I had a slipped disc, which needed operating on urgently to prevent loss of mobility. That was 25 years ago now. I don’t tend to worry too much about low level back pain after that! Lots of other joint issues too for Physios to work on


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Feb 2018)

Eddy said:


> You could Google this and see if it applies to you "pelvic tilt sacroiliac pain"
> 
> What are the symptoms of sacroiliac joint dysfunction?
> *Chief Complaints:*
> ...


----------



## FlyingCyclist (6 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Go see the doctor asap. Don't cycle so no need to worry about the tyre



Actually it's my car tyre that's flat. Friday 5th Jan is when I felt my legs go weak while at work, but I kept working and didn't say anything to anyone. Break came and noticed it was flat. Got flu soon after and didn't do anything about it the tyre. At least it's a slow puncture.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (6 Feb 2018)

Eddy said:


> You could Google this and see if it applies to you "pelvic tilt sacroiliac pain"
> 
> What are the symptoms of sacroiliac joint dysfunction?
> *Chief Complaints:*
> ...



I search the net and always find that it's better to go to the professionals instead of relying on the internet. There's hundreds of things it could be and it's better than worrying too much about what the internet says.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Feb 2018)

DavidS said:


> I search the net and always find that it's better to go to the professionals instead of relying on the internet. There's hundreds of things it could be and it's better than worrying too much about what the internet says.


Spot on.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (7 Feb 2018)

Update:
Rang physiotherapist today and she isn't in til Monday, so I have to suffer being in pain til then. 

I had to move the car yesterday and I think it set my leg on fire from walking from the house and back. Couldn't sleep at all last night from it aching all the time. Now I have a lot of pain and can hardly walk.

I didn't bother ringing doctor because they'll only prescribe me with painkillers and they'll do naff all with the pain I'm experiencing.

Edit: Oh on a good note, I sorted my car tyre out


----------



## FlyingCyclist (7 Feb 2018)

No the pain goes away when I sit down


----------



## vickster (7 Feb 2018)

You could see if a hot water bottle brings any relief

Could you see a different Physio in the meantime

If you start having any issues with tingling, bowels or waterworks, go to A&E asap

The doctor might be able to offer something pretty potent for pain and also muscle spasm. I’d see them tomorrow. They also know if there are any serious red flags needing immediate specialist intervention 

Don’t piss around with severe back pain


----------



## pawl (7 Feb 2018)

An epidural injection and referred to an Osteopath referral sorted mine out.

Hope you improve.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (9 Feb 2018)

First day this week and I feel a lot better. I actually stood up from getting out of bed this morning and was able to walk more upright and without the pain I've been experiencing. Hopefully I'm on the mend


----------



## FlyingCyclist (13 Feb 2018)

Went to physio this morning she said hamstring is very tight and also I knew top half of my leg is swollen, she doesn't know why. She was worried. Sent me to a doc in afternoon. Doc is treating it as though I have a blood clot so I'm on anticoagulants. Had bloods taken and were sent away today as urgent. Now waiting for a hospital appointment for a scan of leg. I'll be on tablets for around 7 months if they find a clot. If not, back to the doc and maybe physio.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (15 Feb 2018)

Another update

Hospital yesterday and I have a blood clot at the top of my leg. Just what I didn't want to hear. So, I'm on anticoagulants for some months.


----------



## vickster (15 Feb 2018)

Oh dear, GWS. At least you got it checked and diagnosed swiftly


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Feb 2018)

if it doesn't hurt do it


----------



## vickster (15 Feb 2018)

CXRAndy said:


> if it doesn't hurt do it


He has a blood clot in his thigh/groin, not sure that’s good advice without go ahead from the specialist


----------



## FlyingCyclist (15 Feb 2018)

CXRAndy said:


> if it doesn't hurt do it



If you mean to go cycling, I can't.

I have been suffering from a lot of pain since the beginning of last week and I can hardly walk, I can't walk far, I cannot stand in one place for long and I cannot bear any weight on the leg. It's that bad I'm using a walking stick whenever I go out of the house.

I'm experiencing a lot of pain because my hamstring is tight and I cannot straighten my leg.

So basically I have to put cycling on hold for quite a while til my leg gets better.

As vickster says, because I have a blood clot I have to get some advice before I start cycling again.


----------



## Slick (15 Feb 2018)

DavidS said:


> If you mean to go cycling, I can't.
> 
> I have been suffering from a lot of pain since the beginning of last week and I can hardly walk, I can't walk far, I cannot stand in one place for long and I cannot bear any weight on the leg. It's that bad I'm using a walking stick whenever I go out of the house.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your plight David, GWS.


----------



## Alan O (16 Feb 2018)

DavidS said:


> Another update
> 
> Hospital yesterday and I have a blood clot at the top of my leg. Just what I didn't want to hear. So, I'm on anticoagulants for some months.


Ach, that's not nice to know - but at least it's better than having a blood clot and not knowing 

I know it's a pain not being able to get out cycling (especially as the weather is improving) - I've been laid up for a week with sciatic nerve pain and it's very frustrating.

But obviously, with a clot, it's important not to take any risks and to strictly follow what the doc says. And gws, of course.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (6 Mar 2018)

Update:
Foot swelled up 24th Feb, went to docs following Monday. Then calf swelled to a balloon this Saturday, went to docs yesterday and gave me some water tablets. Hopefully the swelling will go down soon.

I finish my first dose of anticoagulant tablets tomorrow, then going on to a weaker dose. Hospital appointment at end of this month to check bloods and try and find out why I got the clot.

I'm getting better every week.

Dying to get back on the saddle!!!


----------



## Lavender Rose (9 Mar 2018)

I have been having issues with my back, I gave up weightlifting as I was strong, but my core wasn't.

This has affected me since, I had lots of physio and it disbanded the issue. I had a slightly wonky little joint in the back, I seem to be having more issues with my hip now if anything - it only started on Monday. Its only on the left side and I don't really notice - until I put weight on the hip side specificially or walking up stairs - it feels more tired. I HATE it. I am waiting till my physio comes back from holiday.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (16 Mar 2018)

Update: Two weeks dose of water retention tablets nearly over and my calf/foot is still swollen. Sick of being inside, so next week, depending on the weather, I'm going to try and get out on the bike.

May have to go back to the docs to see about the swelling.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (26 Mar 2018)

Been to docs and can't do anything about it, just have to keep walking and putting my foot up for most of the day and let it cure by itself. It's going to be a while until I'm ready to work again. I've said it once and I'm going to say it again - I hate this year.


----------



## Stevieg (27 Mar 2018)

DavidS said:


> I've had back ache for 2 weeks now (not from cycling).
> A week last Friday I saw physio.
> Last week pain moved from my thigh joint to one spot at the top of my leg near my groin.
> 
> ...


My chiropractor told me as long as its not hurting keep doin it.i have worn discs amd small joints are wearing..after a cycle a get a bit tight but a few stretches does the trick..


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2018)

Stevieg said:


> My chiropractor told me as long as its not hurting keep doin it.i have worn discs amd small joints are wearing..after a cycle a get a bit tight but a few stretches does the trick..


The OP has a blood clot not back problem

@DavidS might be worth editing the thread title


----------



## FlyingCyclist (27 Mar 2018)

@Stevieg Nothing to do with my back any longer, maybe you should have rest of the rest of my thread before commenting?

@vickster I would but I don't know how?


----------



## vickster (27 Mar 2018)

DavidS said:


> @Stevieg Nothing to do with my back any longer, maybe you should have the rest of my thread before commenting?
> 
> @vickster I would but I don't know how?


Thread tools in the first post, edit title (or similar) 

I wouldn’t berate stevieg though


----------



## FlyingCyclist (27 Mar 2018)

Can't see find the option. I'll just leave it.

I bet there's quite a few out there who don't read the whole thread before placing a comment.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (6 Apr 2018)

Been wearing a compression stocking on the leg for the past 2 weeks. Been great. The swelling has now gone. Just unsure when to start looking for another job.

I have a week in Scotland coming up in May, so maybe after then.


----------



## Serge (19 Apr 2018)

Why is it that I can spend eight hours in the saddle cycling 100 miles with no problem, yet half an hour on the floor playing Lego with my daughter and I need a Zimmer frame to get to the toilet?

I believe some analgesic Shiraz is required.


----------



## Robmac (1 May 2018)

I've just come back from the Majorca 167 - my first longer distance cycle. The legs were fine but my ass and lower back killed me and I had numb bum and dead dick most of the way, which really slowed me down. What should I do to fix this? Is it seat position, wrong seat, bad cycling shorts or what? I'm six foot six and maybe I need a longer stem/higher handle bars? Advice please!!


----------



## vickster (1 May 2018)

Robmac said:


> I've just come back from the Majorca 167 - my first longer distance cycle. The legs were fine but my ass and lower back killed me and I had numb bum and dead dick most of the way, which really slowed me down. What should I do to fix this? Is it seat position, wrong seat, bad cycling shorts or what? I'm six foot six and maybe I need a longer stem/higher handle bars? Advice please!!


Why not start your own thread regarding your own issues? The OP was diagnosed with a clot as the cause of his pain. 

For you, it could be all three of the things you suggest, all compounded by a lack of saddle time before your event?


----------



## FlyingCyclist (9 May 2018)

vickster said:


> Why not start your own thread regarding your own issues? The OP was diagnosed with a clot as the cause of his pain.





Robmac said:


> I've just come back from the Majorca 167 - my first longer distance cycle. The legs were fine but my ass and lower back killed me and I had numb bum and dead dick most of the way, which really slowed me down. What should I do to fix this? Is it seat position, wrong seat, bad cycling shorts or what? I'm six foot six and maybe I need a longer stem/higher handle bars? Advice please!!



Good idea, start your own thread and don't hijack mine that has nothing to do with what you're experiencing


----------



## vickster (9 May 2018)

DavidS said:


> Good idea, start your own thread and don't hijack mine that has nothing to do with what you're experiencing


Ask @Moderators to update your thread title if you can’t figure it out yourself 

It’s not unreasonable ultimately given the current thread title


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2018)

@DavidS - I've just found this thread after taking part in the one about quiet roads/tracks round Keighley. I didn't notice this thread at the time, probably because it started off about back pain rather than a DVT.

I had a very similar experience to you in 2012 and a relapse in 2013, both before you joined the forum so you _may _(somehow! ) have missed my posts on the subject ...

I thought that I had flu but in fact I had developed a PE (pulmonary embolism) after an undiagnosed DVT broke up. Some clots wedged in my lungs and gave me major coughing fits which led to the back pain. I initially got treated for the pain because the clotting had not been suspected at that point. Then, like you, I collapsed in the bathroom, sweating, delirious and extremely short of breath. 

My leg by then had started hurting, got very swollen and purple. I ended up in hospital for 9 days and on warfarin for about 8 months. They tried taking me off the pills but the same thing happened again so I am on them for life now.

I was told that once you have had a DVT you will always be at increased risk of having another one because scar tissue in the damaged vein can interfere with the blood flow. So, if/when you get taken off your medication, remain vigilant! If you are going to have a blood clot in your leg, you want to get it treated while it is still there, and not risk it breaking up and potentially killing or crippling you.

I have made a pretty good recovery but even 6 years on, my left leg still swells up. The left calf is 2.0-2.5 cm bigger than the right. The tiny non-return valves in the veins in your legs are very easily damaged and they can't be fixed once they are. The result is that blood can pool in your leg post-DVT. Like you, I found that compression socks help keep the swelling down. Watch out for special offers in Lidl and Aldi. I have been able to get them for about £5 a pair, which is a lot less than they normally cost. (Unless you can get them on prescription, of course.)

My leg is now fine when I am cycling or walking (the action of the muscles helps to keep the blood moving) but I can't sit comfortably in a conventional chair at a desk any more, and I don't like standing still. I now always have to stretch my bad leg out when travelling on trains, cars or buses. If I ever fly again I will have to book a seat with extra legroom - I would be in big trouble without it. I always use a foot stool now when sitting down at home.

It took me about a year of gradually increasing exercise to get most of my fitness back and I am being careful now not to lose it again.

So ... there is light at the end of the tunnel! If you work at it, I hope that you can get back to a good level of fitness too.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (28 Jul 2018)

Hey
Yeah I missed your posts Colin. DVT sucks!
I was never told that the vein might be damaged from having a clot.

I HAVE to wear measured compression stockings every day because I have varicose veins and have suffered from quite a few ulcers on my ankles. They are tight fitting and I bet the ones from supermarkets are no good for me.

I'm so used to wearing compression stockings that if I don't put them on as soon as I get out of bed, my legs/feet either start to swell or ache. I HATE them in hot weather but I have to wear them, I have no choice.

I'm coming off Rivaroxaban (Xarelto) next month - I had a checkup a few weeks ago and the doc said it was "a bit of a grey area" whether or not I should come off the tablets or stay on them long term. I opted for the first choice. I know what to look out for if I develop another clot.

I used to be fit but I started working in a chocolate factory and then I bought a car and so my fitness diminished.

I'm trying to get out more on the bike. If you read my blog (link below), you'll see what I want to do when I can.


----------



## Alan O (30 Jul 2018)

DavidS said:


> I used to be fit but I started working in a chocolate factory...


I've heard lots of reasons why people get unfit, but I think that's the best one yet


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2018)

DavidS said:


> Hey
> Yeah I missed your posts Colin. DVT sucks!
> I was never told that the vein might be damaged from having a clot.
> 
> ...


Hi David.

I somehow missed your reply too!

My consultant was the same. He said that it was a case of balancing the risks of being more likely to suffer bleeding problems on anti-coagulants vs being more likely to clot when off them. I gave it a go and only lasted 4 months before it happened again. I don't want to risk a 3rd time so I'll take the bleeding risk instead!

Good luck.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (20 Aug 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Hi David.
> 
> I somehow missed your reply too!
> 
> ...



I'm curious if it was because I was sitting down all the time when I was working last year.
Trying to get out more often.


----------

